# 10 Cách làm cho chàng thèm muốn khi ở bên bạn



## nguyennam123456 (2/8/22)

Để có thể giữ lửa tình yêu, các cô gái thiếu nữ vô cùng để ý đến vấn đề ”cách làm cho chàng thèm muốn”. Hãy cùng nhau xem lại những tuyệt chiêu sau đây để trở thành một miếng bánh ngon mà các anh thèm muốn.

*Cách quyến rũ chồng làm chàng say mê*
Về cách làm cho nam nhi thèm khát sở hữu vô số phương pháp. Bạn có thể chia làm ba mức độ như kích thích gián tiếp, khơi gợi sự ham muốn trước lúc quan hệ & trong thời gian quan hệ. Cùng xem rõ hơn ở từng phần dưới đây:

*Nhắn tin khơi gợi*
Bằng cách nói chuyện, nhắn tin hoặc gửi những ảnh quyến rũ bạn cũng có thể làm thức dậy bản năng tình dục của một người nam nhi.





*Gửi tin nhắn 18+*
Đấy là cách đơn giản nhất có thể khiến bạn kích thích sự liên tưởng của đàn ông về một cuộc yêu hình dung. Hãy sử dụng các tin nhắn mùi mẫn, ướt át, với tính chất gợi dục để truyện trò cùng chàng.
Nhất là những ngôn ngữ có đặc thù diễn đạt các kiểu quan hệ, mô tả cảm nhận, diễn đạt bộ phận sẽ làm chàng sản sinh thèm khát. Đôi lúc bạn không biết, chàng vừa đọc tin nhắn vừa “tự xử” cho chính bản thân mình rồi.
*Chụp ảnh sexy, nóng bỏng, nội y xuyên thấu*
Con trai bị thu hút nhiều nhất đó là về thị giác. Ví như các tin nhắn khiến cho chàng tưởng tưởng trong mơ hồ thì một bức hình sexy của bạn, thả dáng lộ những đường cong mê người càng làm cho chàng phát điên. Điều này như một liều *thuốc tăng cường ham muốn cho nam* khiến chàng u mê, say đắm không rời.
*Lời nói nũng nịu, dễ thương hay giọng lẳng lơ*
Không phải tự dưng mà họ có câu nói mật ngọt chết ruồi. Dù cho người con trai bên ngoài có cứng cỏi như thế nào mà mặc nghe được các câu nũng nịu, mến yêu của người thiếu nữ cũng trở thành mềm nhũn, xoa dịu.






Không chỉ là hình ảnh bên ngoài mà giọng nói cũng là 1 trong những nhân tố hấp dẫn đấng mày râu của chị em phụ nữ. Có ai đó từng nó rằng đấng mày râu yêu người phụ nữ của bản thân cũng chính vì tiếng rên của cô lúc làm tình. Còn nếu như không làm tình mà bạn gọi cho anh ấy, giả bộ rên rỉ cực khoái thì anh ấy sẽ mất kiểm soát mà tìm đến và "săn lùng" bạn ngay lập tức.
*Lúc ban đầu quan hệ làm thế nào để chàng phát điên vì ham muốn*
Nàng hãy áp dụng các cách kích thích người yêu dưới đây trước lúc quan hệ tình dục để thêm phần sung sướng nhé
*cách quyến rũ người yêu với màn dạo đầu bằng miệng*
Hãy bước đầu màn dạo khởi động bằng cách tấn công bằng miệng. Một nụ hôn nồng cháy ở mỗi, kéo xuống cổ, ngực, tại… và nhiều nơi nhạy cảm khác sẽ làm chàng đổ gục. Hôn nhau trong phòng tắm lại càng kích thích hơn, & hai những người có thể quan hệ ngay trong nhà tắm sẽ đưa về sự mới lạ và độc đáo trong tình dục.
*Sử dụng nước hoa vùng kín*
Một bí quyết không phải chị em nào cũng biết mà tác dụng kích thích nổi bật đó là dùng nước hoa cho vùng kín đáo. Nam nhi sẽ bị ấn tượng và khắc sâu bởi mùi hương vấn vương trên người bạn tình. Điều đó có tác dụng đánh dấu chủ quyền vì như thế chỉ có họ mới ngửi được mùi hương đó.






Nước hoa này thường xuyên có nhiều công dụng như che đi mùi khó chịu của bé mào, dưỡng da và âu yếm cô bé hồng hào. Chàng sẽ yêu bạn đến cả chiếc quần con. Nước hoa cho cơ quan này sẽ có được sự thơm tho và ngọt ngào và gợi dục rất tốt.
*Trang phục gợi cảm trên giường*
Một phần luôn luôn phải có đánh mạnh tới thị lực của các chàng đó là đồ lót và đồ ngủ hoặc những trang phục gợi cảm trên giường. Các thiếu nữ biết tận dụng lợi thế này, mua cho mình các bộ đồ sexy nóng bỏng tăng sự sexy nóng bỏng sẽ khiến anh chàng của mình đã mắt.
*Cách khơi gợi ham muốn của chàng nhớ mãi luôn luôn nhớ khi trên giường*
Áp dụng những cách quyến rũ chồng thèm khát tiếp sau đây để cuộc chơi thêm thăng hoa nhé
*Trở thành gái hư khi trên giường*
Những chàng trai thích yêu các cô bé ngoan ngoãn nhưng phải là kẻ táo bạo, hư hỏng một chút trên giường. Điều này đem về cảm giác mới lạ và kích thích so với phái nam. Hãy thử làm một cô nàng hư bằng cách trở thành người ra lệnh trong cuộc yêu, nói các lời lẳng lơ hoặc những câu nói kích thích ham muốn của chàng. Một chút hư hỏng như vậy được xem là đòn chí mạng khiến chàng mê mẩn các bạn không rời.






*Chơi đùa với “cậu bé”*
Đấy là phương pháp khơi gợi niềm khảo khát của chàng một cách nguyên thủy nhất. Bằng các động tác như massage, vuốt ve tăng khả năng là hôn… sẽ làm dương vật căng cứng. Có đến 95% nam nhi thích được người phụ nữ của chính mình “chăm sóc” thật kĩ cho cậu nhỏ.
Trên đây là tất cả các tuyệt chiêu khiến cho bạn kích thích ham muốn của phái nam. Cách quyến rũ chồng thèm khát này chắc chắn khiến cho 100% những anh mê mẩn, say quên lối. Bên cạnh vận dụng nó thì bạn cần phải có sự tinh tế lúc lựa chọn cũng tương tự sử dụng vào thời điểm phù hợp nhé.


----------

